# Driver support for scanner



## temp (Jun 2, 2011)

Hi,

I want to use Symbol Tech Symbol LS2208 Scanner.
Can any one help me whether it work for windows 7 (both 32 bit & 64 bit).

I want to use [/I]Symbol Tech LS4208 Bar Code Scanner_
Can any one help me whether it work for windows 7 (both 32 bit & 64 bit). 

Regards, 
Sharaf _


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

Windows 7 Compatibility for Symbol Tech Symbol LS2208 Scanner: Symbol Tech. Drivers, Updates, Downloads


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

According to the manufacturers website, the newest supported OS is XP.


----------

